# ABT's and Fried catfish



## sunman76 (Jul 5, 2011)

Made our first round of ABT's to go along with some fried fish for our July 4th dinner.

We just used cream cheese and some sharp chedder to stuff them and give them a

2.5 hr smoke.   They turned out great, I might try them with some meat in them next time.


















































thank for checking it out!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 5, 2011)

That looks like a great meal. I love catfish. That's a super combo! Catfish & ABT's!


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 5, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> That looks like a great meal. I love catfish. That's a super combo! Catfish & ABT's!


Thanks Al it was pretty tasty,  I would stuff a peice of catfish in my mouth and take a bite of the ABT


----------



## rbranstner (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks like a great meal to me.


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 5, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> Looks like a great meal to me.









  thanks


----------



## meateater (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice! I love me some catfish.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 5, 2011)

I could handle some of that, looks great...


----------



## windshield king (Jul 5, 2011)

good looking meal-love catfish


----------



## michael ark (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice looking supper.


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 6, 2011)

meateater said:


> Nice! I love me some catfish.







Beer-B-Q said:


> I could handle some of that, looks great...







windshield king said:


> good looking meal-love catfish







michael ark said:


> Nice looking supper.




Thanks guys we had 15# of fish and ten pounds of fries along with all the side hushpupies, and all kind of deserts.  it was a good time

since we where under a burn ban and could not do any fireworks we set up our outdoor movie theater and watched that Just go with show....that was a funny show.  It was still sucked not being able to put on a firework show but I was not going to get that nice $1000.00 fine and a trip to jail


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice job Sunman!!!

Catfish is my favorite fresh water fish----I guess because I hate to pick bones, and I never have to do that with catfish.

Thanks for the views,

Bear


----------



## roller (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks like meat on them to me...They look great and so does the fish...try a little Gar on your next fish fry...


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice job Sunman!!!
> 
> Catfish is my favorite fresh water fish----I guess because I hate to pick bones, and I never have to do that with catfish.
> 
> ...


being from OK catfish is about all I eat some bass here and there.

I guess I should have snapped a photo of the one that got pan fried in butter with some salt and pepper with a little lime juice.  Slicing up all that fish I couldn't help but eat just a bit although it was about 10:30pm or so.   I asked the wife if she wanted some and she was like  really!   She has good eating habits.   LoL that's why I'm a few pounds over and shes not I guess


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 6, 2011)

Roller said:


> Looks like meat on them to me...They look great and so does the fish...try a little Gar on your next fish fry...




lol I was thinking were some put meat in them with the cheese.   I have never ate Gar before, or yet
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  are they hard to clean?


----------



## desertlites (Jul 9, 2011)

Catfish n abt's no way of going wrong there.


----------

